# New does, broken brindle & broken agouti!



## voidfriend (Dec 5, 2015)

I really like the broken agouti! Though nothing special, I am a big fan of agouti and broken marked mice. They are not perfect but will be a decent size and have great temperaments so far! No names or breeding plans yet. (I am a little worried about obesity in the brindle tbh!)



http://imgur.com/HMkq2wZ




http://imgur.com/PJXYdG4




http://imgur.com/TFoqocC


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

agouti brokens are my favourites.Very nice.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What cuties!


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Lovely  Agouti fan here!


----------

